# iPod Nano 4th Gen - Only works with click wheel disconnected!



## rikstaparr (May 4, 2011)

I have 2 iPod Nano 4th Gen with click wheel faults. I bought 2 new click wheel ribbons off eBay (I ripped one straight away - eeek!) But installed the remaining one. With the iPod fully re-assembled the iPod was dead. So I took it apart again, and disconnected the click wheel assembly and it works. So I tried the same click wheel into the other unit and had the exact same fault, would only work with the click wheel disconnected.

Ok, so yes, you would 'assume' the click wheel ribbon is at fault, but being new to repairing iPods and it being the same on both I wondered if there is something I was doing wrong. Surely the iPod would power up if the click wheel ribbon worked or not?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. :wave:


----------

